# se-r side skirt on an se



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

what is needed to add the side skirts... is it an easy install or does it require a pro. i hope to put these on my 1997 se


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/bodypros.shtml


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Here is a better question.....*

what would it take to get the se-R sideskirts to fit a 99 sentra... its four doors.. so keep in mind that you cant just bolt up the sides like you can with the 200sx.. has anyone ever put stillen sideskirts on a 4door chassis... thanks.. Travis


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Here is a better question.....*



1999GXE1.6 said:


> *what would it take to get the se-R sideskirts to fit a 99 sentra... its four doors.. so keep in mind that you cant just bolt up the sides like you can with the 200sx.. has anyone ever put stillen sideskirts on a 4door chassis... thanks.. Travis *


thats a very good question... i always wonder the same thing... we need to measure the sentra and 200 sides to see how much of a difference they are.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I may be wrong but I believe the 99 Sentra SE trim had 200SX-like sideskirts on it. Being four-door, they would fit. I'm not sure though since the only Sentra SE I've ever seen in person was owned by a friend of mine I haven't seen in two years.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *I may be wrong but I believe the 99 Sentra SE trim had 200SX-like sideskirts on it. Being four-door, they would fit. I'm not sure though since the only Sentra SE I've ever seen in person was owned by a friend of mine I haven't seen in two years. *


as did the 98 Sentra SE.
I had them on my car for a year or so before I picked up the Erebuni ones.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the 200sx se-r skirts have a bigger back half, and the sentra se skirts have it straight, even the b15 has it straight.
http://members.cardomain.com/azkicker0027


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

We need to find 2 people in the same town, 1 with a 200sx, 1 with a sentra. Take a tape measure to them and find out. The front clips are identical but the cabins look almost exactly the same too. I have only been able to park next to a Sentra once and only got to eyeball it but the bodies look the same with different doors. I say they would fit but might look a little funny. However the proof is in measurement.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> *We need to find 2 people in the same town, 1 with a 200sx, 1 with a sentra. Take a tape measure to them and find out. The front clips are identical but the cabins look almost exactly the same too. I have only been able to park next to a Sentra once and only got to eyeball it but the bodies look the same with different doors. I say they would fit but might look a little funny. However the proof is in measurement. *


that sounds like a plan... i shall be measuring today


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

won't work. If you have a sentra, it's the 98/99 Sentra SE side skirts, if you have a 200sx, it's the SE-R side skirts.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

listen everyone.. i know that the se-r has a totally different side skirt.. and that the se-r one has this ridged top or flap that goes under the door.. (im pretty sure).. and that the se sideskirts.. (which im still looking for used..) have probably two flaps .. each door.. if im wrong correct me.. but what would it take to get this se-r sideskirt to work? cutting? probably.. filler.. hope not.. reason im so picky is because i LOVE the stillen side skirts for the 200sx.. Travis


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so it depends if the rear doors will not catch the topmost part of the se-r sideskirts, then if you must insist, modifying is most likely the path to go.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok what about the driver and pass. doors.. on the 200sx.. they are longer doors since they are only 2.. so im guessing cutting would come into play to get the 200sx sideskirts to work.. anyone have any info on this.. ?? Travis


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the doors may be longer but the length of the rockers stay the same, if not, it would be a different chassis, that makes sense, it's a 200sx to a 200sx se-r, so it'd just "bolt-on".


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

what do you mean the "Rockers".. and what do you mean "Its a 200sx to a 200sx se-r" i have a sentra.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the length of both cars wheel to wheel is the same... the only issue is being able to open your back door, if you really want it to get stuck on your side skirts go ahead and buy the 200sx skirts... otherwise go with sentra ones.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

thats the part i wanted to talk to someone about.. that little lip that starts to angle up.... can you just cut/sand that down untill it shapes enough space to clear it? or does that part attach to the mounting part of the sideskirt? anyone know? basically.. im askin if its possible to to cut part of the stillen sideskirt to get it to fit on the 4 dr sentra.... if not.. if there is a 4dr alternative.. then ill go with it.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

and other than the SE sideskirts from the sentra... and whats a Stillen Rear Valance? and the SE-L rims come with the option gun metal.. they wernt painted.. unless you did it your self. Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if your talking to me about the sig I had (gunmetal SER rims and stillen rear valance) the stillen rear valance is basically a lip that molds to the stock rear giving it an aftermarket appearance... and I'm not even gonna touch on the gunmetal SER rims part.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Rockers are the plastic side skirts under the doors that come stock on 200sx se-r's and sentra gxe's. Since 200sx's are a bit shorter you have to use se-r side skirts. And gxe's on sentra base models.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

actually the only sentra to have them was the se-l


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

actually the 98 sentra SE had them too... and they are not shorter, both cars are the same length, same wheelbase, same chassis, door lenght is the considering factor here, as the SER skirts flair up behind there 1 door, whereas the sentra's 2nd door would catch on them.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok.. for the last time i know that the flair would catch on the door.. my question is.. could it just be trimmewd off.. could you just cut into it.. or would it have like a hallo inside and look bad and screw it all up.. that is my quesiton .. Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ok I understand that you understand, I'm just re-iterating for people who dont like to read thru a hole thread, or people who think they have the info and state facts that are really false, I dont want anybody tto have the wrong ideao n things... I believe you could cut it off but you'd have to do some bondo work... it is hallow if its anything like my SE skirts.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *if your talking to me about the sig I had (gunmetal SER rims and stillen rear valance) the stillen rear valance is basically a lip that molds to the stock rear giving it an aftermarket appearance... and I'm not even gonna touch on the gunmetal SER rims part. *


do you have a picture of the rear valance ??? 
and i cant remember about the gunmetal thing.. but i know there are gun metals on the se-L other than that.. im keeping my mouth shut.. lol.. 


and to whom ever was talking about the sideskirts on the GXE??? i have a GXE.. like someone said.. you must be talking about the sentra SE-L or SE... Travis


----------

